# New Goat Barn - Shelter



## jdv123

We want to get some pygmy goats, only problem was we didn't have a shelter for them. So we put this one together in the last few weeks. 1/2 pallets (love free) and the rest was done in fencing (dog ear) panels. Almost done with the fencing and just put in a new gate today ($5 at a yard sale!) and looking around the site for ideas on making my own hay feeders. Hope to get and bring the new pygmys to their new home sweet home. Hope they will like it. hlala: 

I'll have to take more pics, as of this afternoon we finished all but the fence on the gate itself and the roof is complete with shingles and my son put in a few cable reels as toys.


----------



## ThreeHavens

That's so great!! Gotta love pallets.


----------



## poprocksandPEZ

Oh man, pallets are awesome. I got addicted to them from Pinterest. Great job on the barn!


----------



## packhillboers

That is so awesome. What a great little barn.


----------



## Used2bmimi

Very nice! It came out so cute! Can't wait to see it with goaties in it!


----------



## ksalvagno

Very nice! :thumbup:


----------



## GTAllen

Very nice. They will love being on top of it.


----------



## JaLyn

Awesome job!!


----------



## toth boer goats

I love it, great job~!!!


----------



## Mandara Farm

How adorable! Well done!


----------



## jdv123

On top? I thought i made it high enough they couldn't get on top of the roof. 

Thanks All. Appreciate the kind words. Do you think I should paint it? I didn't use treated wood for the dog ears(siding). Didn't want to get my new goats sick. We are new to goats so learning as we go. Finished the fencing, added the shingles and put on the gate. The last pick is my first go at trying to make a hay feeder. Just a small size pallet with fencing on it. I made it tight with extra wood on the sides and cut off all the sharp ends so no goat snauzers get poked.  It's removable and held tight on top of two anchored hooks. Easy to remove and clean up if needed. Will place a large rectangle rubber bucket at the bottom to catch any hay or maybe a cut down large six inch round pvc pipe. depends whichever i get my hands on first. 

Can't wait to get the goats. We met a nice lady online, that runs a farm locally and she sales occasionally. She is giving us a lot of great tips and making sure we are prepared before we get the goats. We are going out to meet her in person and see her farm this weekend. Can't wait.


----------



## ThreeHavens

I'm so glad you have a good lady to learn from, that really makes all the difference in the world. 

Looks great! I've heard of mixing Cyan pepper in the paint so that they don't eat it. Haven't tried it yet but I plan to :laugh:


----------



## LJH

Looks fantastic, little goatie paradise. They'll love it for sure.


----------



## Trickyroo

Very nice  Great job !


----------



## jdv123

Final touches added. Put in a window, stall mats, wife made cool cement patio (to keep the feet trimming down), and also threw together a quick raised feeder or toy. Whichever way they use it. Off to go get the feed and some goats.


----------



## fd123

yall did a great job! it looks awesome!! Now watch the goats never get in it!! lol.... I built a big ole nice house for my goats and they sleep in the field!! It makes me sick!! lol...


----------



## Trickyroo

OMG I love it !!!
Their patio is adorable , lolol
Great job!
Enjoy goat shopping, it's my favorite pastime


----------



## Trickyroo

Make sure you post pictures of your new goaties


----------



## milk and honey

WOW!!! VERY nice goat shelter!!! Congratulations... it's just waiting to be filled.. and you'll be surprised how easy it is to (over)fill!


----------



## jdv123

Here is a pic of the 2 boys we are getting. They were born yesterday, so will be a few weeks before they come home. Letting them stay with mama for awhile until they are ready to be weened off from the milk. Now I dont know what to name them.  Any suggestions? They are cute, aren't they! Still going to get a girl too. Both the boys will be wethers. Can't wait to bring them home and love them forever.


----------



## KarmakeeFarm

all the pens in my barn were made with heavy oak pallets we drug home from TSC and my barn is being insulated with 12 x 18 inch styro blocks we bring home from TSC-the come with the trailer and otherwise would be thrown out! 
Great job! I bet your goaties are HAPPY!


----------



## Trickyroo

OMG ! They are adorable  Love the coloring !
Looks like double trouble , lolol.
If you got another boy , they could be the B Gees 
I will have to think of some more names , be back later


----------



## jdv123

B Gees or 3 Amigos. ha ha. Yeah, i'm stuck with coming up with names. ha ha.


----------



## Erik_L

They're adorable!

I wouldn't try to name them until you know their personalities. But right now, I think O and MG would be good, cuz (I'll say it again) O MG They're adorable!

Erik_L sent this from his iPhone using GoatSpot. Pretty cool, huh?


----------



## betsy

Very cool now I want one I like the rock idea


----------



## jdv123

Well we went to check on the kids. Wont come home until they ween a little bit off from Mama. While there we bought a girl that was born today. With that we now have 2 boys and 1 girl. So welcome Bo, Luke and Daisy. The Hazard County Herd. Reckon one day we will have a billy named Boss Hog. 

Me with Bo and Luke and the other pic is Daisy with her mama.


----------



## Trickyroo

They are so adorable ! You are so lucky 
Gorgeous babies !
Thanks for sharing the pictures


----------



## Erik_L

I love the names!

Erik_L sent this from his iPhone using GoatSpot. Pretty cool, huh?


----------



## Arkie

*GOOD SHOW!!*

We built using "dog ear" fencing as well. I thought it was all either treated, or cedar? Neither of those should ever need paint.

Bob


----------



## jdv123

Thanks all. Can't wait to bring them home.


----------



## kiddoe

Love the names! When do you bring them home?


----------



## MOgoatlady

The goats are beauties AND you should probably chain the barn down cause I so want it! Would you give me some measurements and a ballpark on what you spent on it? I'm gonna try to talk hubby into giving me that as my buck barn


----------



## fd123

I love the names !! and the babies are all beautuiful!! I love their colors!! Yall will really enjoy them!


----------



## ASTONs Dairy

Congrats on the new additions to your family, they are adorable, love the names and their housing.


----------



## thembkern

Would you happen to have plans that you are willing to share for this awesome goat shelter? We have 4 Nigerians and need to build them a new shelter.


----------



## Goatee3147

jdv123 said:


> Final touches added. Put in a window, stall mats, wife made cool cement patio (to keep the feet trimming down), and also threw together a quick raised feeder or toy. Whichever way they use it. Off to go get the feed and some goats.


Like your goat house. However I noticed that trees overhang your fence. In my locale in Northern California this would be an invitation for Mountain Lions. They love taking our goats and sheep. I hope yours have survived


----------



## toth boer goats

(thumbup)


----------



## oscabramacho06

Hey, Im new here. I don't have any goats yet, but im planning on getting two kids this Spring. What are some ideas for building a starter pen/barn?


----------

